# Body fat shoplifting



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's a lot of merchandise............

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a...f-hiding-stolen-goods-under-body-fat/19740407


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

You know, that's just sad.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(gag)


In the morning, they should be dusted liberally with corn starch. At the end of the day, lift & peek...oh lookie look- FAT FOLD TORTILLAS!


----------

